# Paul Washer's Testimony



## Wannabee (Jan 21, 2009)

[video=youtube;J471VobaZks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J471VobaZks&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, it is enough.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 21, 2009)

wow that was...
Thank you for that.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 21, 2009)

For some reason I never tire of seeing that video.

And, yes, it is enough. More than enough.


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 21, 2009)

You can hear his wife's testimony as well. If you haven't heard it yet it'll be a bit of a surprise. But knowing Paul's passion, not too much.

[video=youtube;OHS6vB_sPoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHS6vB_sPoQ&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;vrpMx9oXBWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrpMx9oXBWA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting that brother.


----------

